

Who are all these successful companies developing this great software in India? - p_s

I've read all the same blog posts as everybody else, read all the end-of-the-world-is-nigh newspaper columns telling us how the high tech, software-development jobs are being outsourced to India. So my question is, where are all these great products designed by Indian developers? Honest to God, I want to know. Why is Y-Combinator not relocating to Bangalore? Why is this news site and the JOS boards not populated by hot shot Indian developers?&#60;p&#62;I would really, honest-to-God, love to see someone start naming names, and naming products. Where is all this great Indian software? Is it real? Are these guys just shy? Or is it all a media fantasy, like so much of the online world these days?
======
rantfoil
Zoho.com has been quite impressive in executing on a strong vision and taking
on Silicon Valley directly.

